# [NFS + Tpmfs] Compiler via tmpfs  du PC distant! [RÉSOLU ! ]

## HazeC5

Salut.

Voilà je compte réinstaller Gentoo sur mon vieux PIII Katmaï , et je voulais savoir s'il est possible de compiler les paquets du pIII via NFS en tmpfs sur ce pIV ?

J'ai fais quelques tests mais j'obtiens toujours la même erreur. 

L'erreur >

```
....

File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_locks.py", line 20, in lockdir

    return lockfile(mydir,wantnewlockfile=1)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_locks.py", line 54, in lockfile

    myfd = os.open(lockfilename, os.O_CREAT|os.O_RDWR,0660)

OSError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/mnt/tmpfs_nfs/portage/.sys-kernel.portage_lockfile'
```

Le fichier exports >

```
/mnt/tmpfs   192.168.1.23(async,no_subtree_check,sync,rw,fsid=root)
```

Le fstab du PIII > 

```
Frog:/mnt/tmpfs /mnt/tmpfs_nfs nfs rw,noatime 0 0
```

Pensez vous que ce soit une erreur , ou bien que ce soit tout simplement infaisable ?

Par avance merci !  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

3 possibilités:

- distcc

- chrooter ton environnement PIII par un système plus récent (et faire attention aux CFLAGS : mettre explicitement "pentium 3" et pas "native"

- utiliser chenvr de notre ami kwenspc

----------

## HazeC5

Salut.

Wé pour le distcc c'est en cours ainsi que le chroot, mais je voulais tout de même savoir si c'était possible de compiler les paquets du pIII sur le tmpfs du pIV ? 

Car sur le PIII les disques sont très vieux et donc pas très rapide...

Merci.

----------

## guilc

Hello

La comme ça, sans trop chercher, je dirais : tu as tenté de désactiver le root squashing ?

=> ajouter no_root_squash à ton export

Je parie que ça va le faire  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

En même temps, même un "vieux" disque est plus rapide qu'une liaison ethernet standard, alors j'ai un peu de mal à saisir l'intérêt de la démarche  :Confused: 

Comme l'a suggéré XavierMiller, une solution serait distcc : le piii commande et le piv exécute (en utilisant son tmpfs si configuré de manière adéquate).

De cette manière, seuls les "commandes" et les "résultats" transitent par la liaison ethernet. (et en plus, dans ce cas, c'est le piv qui compile et pas le piii!)

@HazeC5 : Pourrais-tu mettre ton titre en conformité avec les règles du forums (je te préviens en toute amitié parce que si geekounet débarque avec sa kalashnikov, ça va saigner !  :Wink:  :Laughing: )

----------

## philius

dans le cas ou j'aurai un pc puissant et des vieux pc sur un réseau

je compilerai le tout dans des répertoires chrootés sur le pc le plus puissant

et après une sauvegarde/restauration avec tar?

un rsync ?

en utilisant un live-cd, disque usb, clef usb pour booter ??

un serveur ftp ??

enfin il y a plein de solution et la mise à jour pourra être faite une fois de temps en temps (par mois, par trimestre?)

autre solution si j'ai un vieux pc

utiliser une distribution à base de binaire pas trop gourmande

peut être une zenwalk dans ce cas en version desktop ? (xfce de base)

ou une core ? (juste le système de base)

si je veux garder absolument une gentoo sur mon réseau je prendrai la première solution

dans le cas contraire la zenwalk (ou autre) me semble un bon choix sur du pc ancien ???

----------

## ppg

 *philius wrote:*   

> dans le cas ou j'aurai un pc puissant et des vieux pc sur un réseau
> 
> je compilerai le tout dans des répertoires chrootés sur le pc le plus puissant
> 
> et après une sauvegarde/restauration avec tar?
> ...

 

Sinon tu peux aussi faire un serveur de binaire avec une gentoo (à conditions d'avoir des machines identiques, sinon ça marche moins bien).

Dans mon club d'info quand je suis arrivé, il y avait 8 pII qui servaient de client, un bi-pIII de serveur web et 1 amd 2800+ de serveur X, le tout sur gentoo.

Maintenant on a remplacé les pII par des pIV mais les deux serveur sont toujours là, et on utlise toujours distcc un et serveur de binaires.

Cette solution est viable si il y à peu près la même config matérielle, mais on peut adapter, je m'en servait pour maintenir à jour ma gentoo sur mon acer aspire avec mon amd64 3200+ comme compilo (que j'ai revendu pour un eeepc 1000H, plus léger, plus de batterie).

----------

## geekounet

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> @HazeC5 : Pourrais-tu mettre ton titre en conformité avec les règles du forums (je te préviens en toute amitié parce que si geekounet débarque avec sa kalashnikov, ça va saigner ! )

 

/me sort la kalash

HazeC5 t'oublies pas le titre stp ?  :Smile: 

----------

## HazeC5

Salut.

Désolé ,j'avais oublié ce post.... 

Le problème est résolu , j'ai réussi à mettre tmpfs en NFS et j'utilise donc bien distcc...

Merci @ vous, et encore désolé pour l'oubli...

Bon week-end et @ +   :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

Et le titre ?!

Et la solution peut intéresser du monde également...

----------

## HazeC5

Salut.

Concernant la solution, du fait que je n'arrivais pas monté TMPFS via NFS , il a suffit que je suive le conseil de guilc , à savoir rajouter l'option no_root_squash  dans le fichier /etc/exports.

Je l'avais mise au départ mais ce avant d'avoir compiler le noyau pour y rajouter le support NFS, ensuite  1 x celui-ci compilé, je ne sais pourquoi mais je l'ai otée....

Merci @ vous et @ bientôt pour de nouvelles  mésaventures gentoïsques   :Laughing:   :Very Happy:   :Razz:   :Exclamation: 

----------

